#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  A sprawling home in Bangkok

## hillbilly

My family like many other falang/Thai families had bought a starter home many years ago here in Bangkok. But now what happens when the family has grown and it is time for the house to grow also?

This thread will show the ups and downs of expanding a home in Bangkok. But first some background. I have talked about my mooban (or for some of you a village or neighborhood) before. Basically, it was setup by the Thailand Queen about 40 years ago. The original idea was to have an environment in where the poor, middle-class and rich could live together.

As you can imagine, the poorer people have sold out and now the mooban is middle-class to multi-million baht homes. We are on the lower end.  :Smile: 

Our original home (50 sq. wa) was bought for 1.8 million baht. Now the same home is close to the 4 million baht mark. Luckily we were able to buy the home (60 sq.wa) next door for only 2.6 million baht.

Now comes the tricky part of combing both homes so that the end result does not look like a trailer park add on. Here we go!

First, a view of both homes and what I will be dealing with. Uh, my old home is on the left of the pictue.

----------


## Begbie

This should be interesting.

----------


## kingwilly

> Now comes the tricky part of combing both homes so that the end result does not look like a trailer park add on.


begs the question, why would that be a problem ?  :Wink:

----------


## hillbilly

I want the Ying-Yang feel, not the Yuk-Yuk look.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

First we had to get rid of the existing fence. Actually, I did much of the removal. It is amazing what one can do with a sledge hammer and a hangover.



Listen to the sweet sounds of a hammer drill.  :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

> The original idea was to have an environment in where the poor, middle-class and rich could live together.


good thread btw.

----------


## hillbilly

Time to mix some concrete.



Here we are bulding a fence to seperate us from the neighbors. Why you may ask? The house next to us is owned by the neighbor across the street from us. He rents to anyone. Well, if they want to pay B20,000 per month that is. Our experience has shown that these renters can be a pain in the butt.

----------


## hillbilly

The 12 year-old daughter of the contractor is quite pleased to be on the building site with her family. 



Her mom doesn't seem to mind as much.

----------


## hillbilly

Now what the hell is going on? It seems as though the wife and I did not communicate on this issue.  :Confused:

----------


## English Noodles

Should be fun. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

bloody expensive for what you get!

nice thread though

----------


## davearn

Can't wait to see the finished result and how it all came together.

Looking forward to it HB.

If it's anything like your house thread should be awesome !

----------


## hillbilly

It seems as though the first concrete blocks have arrived. 



The youngest son of the contractor does not seem to mind the hullabaloo around him.

----------


## good2bhappy

2.6 was a good deal in your Moo Baan

----------


## good2bhappy

looking at 3 for my neighbours
so would rather build for 3 up in the hills
should get about 6 bedrooms for that
nice for all the family

----------


## hillbilly

Once again, it seems like the construction materials never stop arriving.



In this shot you can see the fence is well on the way. However, what concerns me is this guy in the blue shirt talking to the main boss. This conversation is going to cost me some baht.

Perhaps, it is my big mouth. I had mentioned to my wife that we should have a garage with an automatic door. In my outburst I had mentioned that surely in 2009, Thailand had such a device like America had 40 years ago. Two days of silence followed by this guy showing up. Can't be good.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This company has got be be official, right? Afrer all they do have a decal on the truck. What also concerns me is, the helper's camera is way better than mine.



This hand gesture basically says "falang, can afford it".

----------


## kingwilly

> This hand gesture basically says "falang, can afford it".


 :rofl: 

and havent we seen that on more than one occasion !

----------


## hillbilly

This is where the new front door to our sprawling estate will go. One small problem. We can only have guests over that are less than 6ft. tall.

Back to the drawing board.

----------


## Archer

> This is where the new front door to our sprawling estate will go. One small problem. We can only have guests over that are less than 6ft. tall.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Most thai's are less than 5ft so what's the problem? :Sorry1: Her family can get in. 
And you can use the back entrance (pun intended)  :cmn: 

Cheers
/Archer

----------


## kingwilly

> And you can use the back entrance (pun intended) Cheers


 ::doglol::

----------


## Loombucket

This is shaping up to be a good project and a jolly nice thread Hillbilly. Keep it coming.

----------


## hillbilly

One other teensy problem is what is shown in the photo below. What you see is the old neighbor's stuff. I had said that we would give them a month to move all their stuff out. I got in a hurry.  :Smile: 

Have I mentioned that I bought this home from a Thailand Policeman? What you see is his baby sister's household goods.

----------


## hillbilly

The bedroom in where my daughter will reside is starting to come along nicely. However, the way Sara has  been acting as she begins the tweens age, I am thinking about putting up cement blocks on all four sides.

----------


## hillbilly

Now let's get back to the automatic garage door argument. What the wife has done since I wanted something fancy (like an automatic garage door) is to build a skylight roof over our backyard terrace. 

I have been in discussions with these builders all afternoon.

----------


## Stinky

Sack the wife

----------


## DrAndy

> What the wife has done since I wanted something fancy (like an automatic garage door) is to build a skylight roof over our backyard terrace.


Do you not have a "master" plan so that things get done in the order you want?

----------


## hillbilly

> Do you not have a "master" plan so that things get done in the order you want?


Had to have a laugh over this one. Sure we have a master plan. However, the problem lies with the timeline. My wife and I have had several projects in the past and no doubt will have one or two in the future.

Our master plans with projects completed have always been accomplished. But her timeline and mine do not always mesh.  :Smile: 

My experience has shown that Thai timelines and my _falang_ timelines can drive me crazy at times. I have learned to live and let live. Having said that, if the workers on this project don't finish the wall in the bedroom today, I may go nuts... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The wife and the daughter of the skylight contractor taking a break.



Done for the day.

----------


## hillbilly

The former living room is now going to be the daughter's bedroom. Here you can peak into where her bathroom and walk-in closet will go.

I hope the former owners don't mind that the workers are using the glass coffee table... :Smile: 



Here the plastering of the maid's room is just about done.

----------


## hillbilly

A Thai worker trying to fill the holes that I have created.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> Do you not have a "master" plan so that things get done in the order you want?
> 
> 
> Had to have a laugh over this one. Sure we have a master plan. ...


so you have two different plans, one for you, the other for your wife!

that should be fun

----------


## shunpike

Interesting thread Hillbilly, but I must admit I'm having a bit of a problem envisioning how the two places come together. Do you have some kind of floorplan, or sketch that we could look at?

----------


## hillbilly

Yeah, I do. It is called Thai autocad. Done in the dirt.  :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

^ :rofl: 

take a pic!

----------


## hillbilly



----------


## hillbilly

The above pic shows the fence next to the rental home.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Saturday I am heading upcountry to relax at our resort. 
At this point in our BKK project, I need to get away.  :Smile: 

Expect an update in about a week. Or look in the TD News thread.  :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Clear as mud now, thanks!
Have a nice trip up country, will look for updates here in a week or so.
Great thread, cheers! :Smile:

----------


## Nomaifalang

> The bedroom in where my daughter will reside is starting to come along nicely. However, the way Sara has been acting as she begins the tweens age, I am thinking about putting up cement blocks on all four sides.


HB, As Mark Twain once said "you raise kids in a barrel with the lid nailed on and feed them through the hole in the side until they are teenagers then you plug the hole"

----------


## Nomaifalang

[/quote]My experience has shown that Thai timelines and my _falang_ timelines can drive me crazy at times.[/quote]

My wife is absolutely amazed that things get built so fast in America. We drive down the road and people are living in a house that was forest a month or two ago. She wants it to take 6-8 months.

----------


## 147SAG

It took me 3 years to finally get my house finished in Canada, after the contractor walked out on me. At least it is done now. Time to build in Thailand now.

----------


## sabang

^ If you managed to get a contractor to walk out on you in Canada, well I suggest you practise your 'mai pen lai' and 'jai yen yen' before you get started here!  :Smile: 

Don't worry- it gets there in the end.

Good stuff HB, and good luck with it- an interesting project, I look forward to seeing it progress.

----------


## a. boozer

Hillbilly, a most interesting thread! Am looking forward to reading about the trials and tribulations of your project.

I have recently been looking at automatic gate closers - the current one has been getting too wet recently, and is now showing signs of developing a cold, despite having a supply of Tiffy and Lemsip at hand! This brand is stocked at Global, the gate closer for swinging gates is priced at 19,000 Baht, may be of interest to you.

Foresee Garage Door Co., Ltd

----------


## bobbysan124

Nice thread.  Will be very interested to see next installments.  Good luck.

----------


## maccaroni man

it may be a bit late for my 2 stang but it seems to me you had a perfect situation to do a hacienda type conversion i.e. build a wall around both properties knock down walls, ad a large garden in the center and use individual doors to sperate rooms that open into the garden hence a combination bali, spanish villa.

----------


## DrAndy

I thought that was what he was doing

----------


## hillbilly

Well, I have been away for a few days trying to relax. However, rice farming and fishing soon got in the way. Look for these threads coming soon.

However, let's backtrack a bit and see what has been going on. I know the Thai workers must have been working hard because they had to hang their laundry.



Now this view shows the original bathroom of the old house. Why in the world anyone puts a urinal in the shower is beyond me.  :Smile:  It is coming out shortly. Anyone need one?

----------


## hillbilly

The skylight framework over our backyard terrace is coming along nicely. All the old sheet metal coverings will be removed hopefully providing a semi-sunny but yet dry environment. Will have to wait and see. Sometimes my plans do not always go according to the way that I thought they should.  :Smile: 



A constant problem at the moment is one of rain. This in turns leads to flooding which the Thais say _nam tuam_.

----------


## hillbilly

My daughter chose these rainbow glass lights that will help to light up her custom made closet.  :Confused: 



The main contractor's wife working on building a wall that will be attached to a sliding glass door. Eventually, a garden will fill the void between these two homes.



But one can only work so long...

----------


## hillbilly

Working on the cement fence. Luckily, the old owners left us their wooden storage area.  I will have to be the one to throw all this crap away.



The wife of the skylight boss is doing her best to help out.

----------


## hillbilly

A daughter of the main boss finally says enough is enough.

----------


## hillbilly

The cement fence is coming along. Can anyone guess the tree in the forefront of the photo that we have left standing? It is a word that most visitors and expats of Thailand have heard.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Guava?

----------


## rawlins

Money tree?

----------


## danno5

farang

----------


## shunpike

> Money tree?


 :smiley laughing: 

...been looking for one of those...

----------


## hillbilly

> farang


And we have a winner! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Now this view shows the original bathroom of the old house. Why in the world anyone puts a urinal in the shower is beyond me.  It is coming out shortly. Anyone need one?


 
I suppose not everyone pisses in the shower, HB

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Now this view shows the original bathroom of the old house. Why in the world anyone puts a urinal in the shower is beyond me.  It is coming out shortly. Anyone need one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite correct.
the definition of a gentleman is: one who gets out of the bath to piss...........
in the handbasin!

----------


## hillbilly

The heavy rains in Bangkok continue to hurt progess on the merging of houses. 



Regardless, the talks between the contractor and the sky light boss continues.

----------


## hillbilly

The wall that separates my daughter's bathroom/closet has been done. Do not worry about the space at the top of the wall. A fantastic open spaced wood framed, sky light extension connecting both houses will be coming soon. Assuming that I have enough money for this idea.  :Smile: 

The door that you see leads into the living room bathroom. One that one should never micturate in while showering.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Looking into my daughter's bathroom/closet. Now that I am thinking about this, while growing up I shared a small room with 3 brothers and a broken down plywood closet.  :Smile: 



This young man from Petchabun province is still plastering away. I just heard that the entire crew is headed upcountry for the next 3-4 days. The reasoning was the needed a tiler and and heavy rains.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by danno5
> 
> 
> farang
> 
> 
> And we have a winner!


Oi! That's not fair!

----------


## hillbilly

The skylight is moving along so slowly.



Wrapping up the tools after a day of work.

----------


## hillbilly

We have already started to move stuff into the maid's room. Now where does all this crap come from? Chances are we will never need anything other than the suitcases, but one can only be so careful.

I might add that we do have a maid. Her name is Nut and if you have perused TD you probably know something about her. But regardless, a maid's room. Never had one in my entire life.



Here is the material that the skylight crew is using.

----------


## Chairman Mao

great thread. Nice safety boots being used by the workers.

Anyone here ever seen one lose a foot/toes/ankle due to wearing flip-flops while putting in skylights or building a wall?

Or is the Thai way of 'don't think about it, and it won't happen.' actually true.

----------


## hillbilly

You ought to see me deep fat frying a chicken!  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Trust me on this one. The front look will eventually be different.



This is what a good plastering mixture should look like.

----------


## hillbilly

The backyard skylight is looking much better. The only problem is that they are out of materials. They wanted to know if a different color was ok. I said no. Let's wait a couple of days and get the right color panels. This is the kind of crap that can drive a person crazy.



Now you may be asking yourself what the hell is this fridge doing in the picture. The truth is I do not know.

Bought this fridge this past week from another _falang_ who had to get rid of it due to personal reasons. Not bad for only B5,000.

----------


## hillbilly

Still plastering the inner walls. 



Perhaps this might show a better view. 




Please keep in touch, because we do not know what is going to happen next in Bangkok.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Anyone here ever seen one lose a foot/toes/ankle due to wearing flip-flops while putting in skylights or building a wall?


no, they use safety flipflops

----------


## hillbilly

Since we have one roof exposed and the other roof soon to be exposed, I have been thinking about insulation. This company advertises in the BKK Post. What do you think?

SprayMePurFoam


***You will never experience leaking roofs or moving tiles again and your roof space will be up to 7° C cooler. 

_SPRAYME_ also puts an end to noise coming through the roof tiles. We provide the ultimate solution for roof leaks on new and on existing buildings. We repair more leaks than anyone, and we fix them right the first time. Our roofers are the most experienced and skilled craftsmen in the roofing industry.We service all types of roofing. And our product is environment-friendly. ***

----------


## jandajoy

> Since we have one roof exposed and the other roof soon to be exposed, I have been thinking about insulation. This company advertises in the BKK Post. What do you think?


Looks interesting. I wonder if it would adhere to wooden shingles?

----------


## BKKBILL

If you have any foil installed it will have to be removed. I understand this type of foam also helps with security as it sticks to the tile making it difficult to get in from the roof.

----------


## shunpike

Sounds good, I like the, "up to 7c cooler" bit. If anyone uses this stuff I'd love to hear what they think of it.

----------


## Thetyim

> You will never experience leaking roofs or moving tiles again and your roof space will be up to 7° C cooler.


Sounds good
I think that a roof vent will be essential though.
The foam will seal the underside of the tiles so you will have no airflow unless you install a vent or two.

----------


## DrAndy

they advertise that stuff in Europe too

it is very expensive. Insulating using standard materials works as well and is much cheaper. We have used the foil sheeting, that is excellent stuff. It has a double foil with some padding inside

----------


## Loombucket

Nice update hillbilly. I have a good idea what your place will look like when it's finished, just waiting to see if I'm right or way off. Did you manage to get a decent smile, on camera, of any of your dilligent workers yet?

----------


## Travelmate

Go ahead with the foam stuff and let us know if it worth it or not.

----------


## Eliminator

Fork the ply foam stuff as it's highly flammable after only a few years, what's that company??? Oh yea Cool and Cozy or something like that, it's a paper product with a fire retardant in it (kills any bugs that come in contact but is safe for humans) and the whole thing is sprayed on. Doesn't do the water proofing but does a lot better on keeping the heat out and will last years longer. Your roofer should be doing a proper job to begin with so you shouldn't have leaks.

----------


## BKKBILL

Don’t be too quick on throwing out the baby with the bath water Just know what to ask the dealer
Combustible organic materials like PU foam can be rendered more resistant to burning through the addition of flame retardants, or, though alterations in their chemical makeup. such enhanced products are capable of passing accredited flammability tests from noted specifying bodies such as ASTM, UL, and DIN. Common examples of tests used to rate flame resistance are ASTM E-84, UL-94, and DIN B2. When a flame retarded material passes a specified flammability test, it is termed a fire rated product. In practical terms, a fire rated product aids in reducing the risk of flashover in a major fire by its diminished role on supporting combustion. However, being organic in nature, fire rated products are still combustible. Even the most flame retarded urethane foam will undergo combustion at temperatures exceeding 550C (1022F).
Oh and don’t smoke in the attic.

----------


## hillbilly

My thoughts are still out on the insulating foam. The company will be here next week to give an estimate.

Meanwhile, the work continues.



The cement fence will at least keep the dogs out. When I came home, the workers had originally put broken glass on top of the fence. I just shook my head and told them to take it off. 

Think of the word chalk. Forget the ch and just say alk. That basically means take out.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The connecting walkway is begining.



We are getting there. Notice anything wrong with the drain?

----------


## hillbilly

Of course, the workers need their daily fix of TV.



Now for the all important electrical work.

----------


## hillbilly

This Thai worker has 3 children and a wife to take care of. Have to admit, he is a hell of a hard worker with the ability to think. He makes B250 per day.



A support beam begins to take shape.

----------


## hillbilly

The electrician continues to plug away at hiding the wires.



Connecting two homes and trying to achieve the ying-yang affect is not always easy.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

It's quite a project, very interesting. :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

I did notice that the outlets are only 2 wire, not a wise move, IMO.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Notice anything wrong with the drain?


Not really, but seeing as it's done by Thais, I'm almost certain that there _is_ something wrong with it.

----------


## English Noodles

> We are getting there. Notice anything wrong with the drain?


Apart from the tree being in the way of where the pipe needs to go, no. :rofl:

----------


## hillbilly

> I did notice that the outlets are only 2 wire, not a wise move, IMO.


Thanks for noticing. I pointed this out to the electrician. He then asked me to go and show him. It wasn't there. He had noticed his mistake and corrected it.

In my experience it is often easy to blame it on the Thai nation instead of an individual. Sometimes the Thai worker realizes his mistake.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

Nice thread. This is going to be a huge mansion it seems.

How about hiding the wires, wasn't that a foreign concept to the thai workers?

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> We are getting there. Notice anything wrong with the drain?
> 
> 
> Apart from the tree being in the way of where the pipe needs to go, no.


The tree bearing Star-fruit is ok. The problem with the drain is it is above ground level.

----------


## hillbilly

> How about hiding the wires, wasn't that a foreign concept to the thai workers?


It most certainly is. To the Thais way of thinking I do have to give some credit. When the wire is exposed and has a problem; it is much easier to fix.

I still like the wires hidden.

----------


## Fabian

The other solution were to do wiring properly without a need to fix.

----------


## Eliminator

Not were, but "IS" to do the wiring "correctly the first time" is the answer. I had a guy try to hook up my electric stove on 2 wire and when I asked him where the ground was, his answer was, "this is Thai way". I told him, "run a ground wire or fork off", same with my electric water heater.

----------


## DrAndy

> The other solution were to do wiring properly without a need to fix.


 
yeah, you Germans never make a mistake

he did but corrected it

sounds good

----------


## DrAndy

> The problem with the drain is it is above ground level.


raise the ground to match the walkway then

----------


## hillbilly

Well the forms are up the the connecting walkway. Now it is time to pour concrete.



Not exactly hi-tech, but the job does get done. I wonder how many falangs have callouses on their ankles?

----------


## hillbilly

> raise the ground to match the walkway then


Good idea, but here in Bkk one is confronted with a limited space and the need for drainage. Not always as easy as one thinks.

----------


## hillbilly

The connecting wall begins to emerge. I am concerned about the floor levels. Only time wil tell.



I think that the electrical work is now on course.

----------


## aging one

The connecting wall begins to emerge. I am concerned about the floor levels. Only time wil tell.



when did you change the main house in the picture and put in the beautiful vertical windows?

----------


## hillbilly

The garage door will go here.



Thailand autocad and home decorating at its best.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> when did you change the main house in the picture and put in the beautiful vertical windows?


We are now looking at the home from the backyard. The vertical windows will come out and go into the daughter's new bedroom.

I want to say that I really believe in recycling. But the truth is, I am a cheap bastard.

----------


## hillbilly

Breaking up the sheetrock from the old ceiling. My idea is to have an open massive looking scheme in the living room. Will have to wait and see.

----------


## hillbilly

Do you think it will work?

----------


## hillbilly

Even though work on the front fence is progessing, there is always time to eat.



I always insist my workers use the latest in safety measures while working.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The front fence frame is getting there.



Here one of the workers is cutting the Shera wood for the front fence. He cut the angles perfectly. So far so good. But this simple job will soon turn into a cluster of a mistake.

----------


## hillbilly

Touching up the cement wall. Don't worry eventually this wall will look considerably different. Plus, I had to tell the workers to quit hanging shit on my falang tree. 



Yes, everything looks like crap now. Only hope my idea works...

----------


## hillbilly

Time for the simple job of mixing paint for the Shera wood for the front fence.



Not difficult really, just mix the paint.



And Viola! One small problem. The wrong damn color! I now step in and stop. Anytime, I have done a construction project in Thailand that involved painting, the one bucket at a time has come back to bite me in the butt everytime.

So now we wait until the job is done and then paint.

----------


## hillbilly

Fantastic! The connecting block walls and the first wood beams are now up.

----------


## hillbilly

Work in the daughter's bathroom continues.



Eventually this door will lead to the enclosed garage.

----------


## hillbilly

Soon this outside wall of the garage will be a rather large waterfall. Here we are looking out the future front door of the living room.



Again, we are back in part of the living room. You can see where the guest bathrooom will go and the expansion of the ceiling. Trust me, it will look nice when it is done, I hope...

----------


## hillbilly

The workers really love me and my camera.



The plastering for the guest's bathroom frame is happening. Don't worry, the toilet will be moved.

----------


## hillbilly

Smoothing the wall.



The all important drain pipes have arrived.

----------


## Thetyim

Did the floor tiles survive unscathed ?

----------


## hillbilly

^The floor tiles are being taken out and replaced.

----------


## Fabian

And Marmite is calling me a posh bastard.

It may not look like that now but I am sure it will great when finished.

Is the 110 square wah combined (50 + 60) for the houses or the ground?

----------


## hillbilly

> Is the 110 square wah combined (50 + 60) for the houses or the ground?


For the ground only. I ain't that posh.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

After looking at and studying the foam insulation, I decided to go another route. Here the insulation is being shown.



This wood here has an amazing story. Let's back up just a hair. This wood was purchased from a shop in Minburi. I truly believe this guy has either found a niche or is an excellent bullshitter.

Supposedly, this wood came from a school in Issan that the Americans built during the Viet Nam conflict. The owner swears that this is true.

What he has done is scoured Thailand for old wood from buildings with a history behind it. He keeps records of such. If the purchaser does not believe him, he will take the buyers up to where he bought the wood and the buyers can ask the locals. He gives a 100% guarantee!

Listening to him and his enthusiam, I tend to believe him. Anyway, the wood you see cost B26,000.

----------


## hillbilly

So the work continues.

----------


## hillbilly

Before everyone jumps aboard the bandwagon, let me stipulate this wood will be seen. Just hang on and you will see...

----------


## shunpike

Great project here HB...really looking forward to see how this all comes together..

----------


## hillbilly

For those of you who think that the Moon walk is a fake; don't worry this Thailand construction project is being closely watched and constantly evaluated.  :Smile: 

My only concern, is that my chair will last longer than my budget.

The wife said B300,000. Thai women know everything about the cost of anything in Thailand. I knew to double that number. I am now thinking about a total of B750,000 for completion. Let's wait and see. What have I forgotten? Actually, if this budget continues to climb, this thread will soon end.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

The confusing network of water pipes and drainage pipes seems to never end.



This big black monster has to go somewhere. Not the BBQ grill, the septic tank. I went with plastic on this go around. I think it is better in the long run that the concrete rings.

----------


## hillbilly

Through all this construction confusion, the _boss_ keeps a close watch.

----------


## shunpike

Horribly hot and humid today here in Bangers...I wouldn't want to be working construction today...

----------


## Eliminator

Ali foil for insulation, you've got to be kidding us, or at the very least, kidding yourself.  :rofl:

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice thread Hilly but I am not too sure about those roof tiles as they have been banned in most western countries and so I have been told.

----------


## Fabian

> For those of you who think that the Moon walk is a fake; don't worry this Thailand construction project is being closely watched and constantly evaluated. 
> 
> My only concern, is that my chair will last longer than my budget.
> 
> The wife said B300,000. Thai women know everything about the cost of anything in Thailand. I knew to double that number. I am now thinking about a total of B750,000 for completion. Let's wait and see. What have I forgotten? Actually, if this budget continues to climb, this thread will soon end.


The worries are written on your face.

So as it is not an over 400 square metres mansion, may I ask how big the combined space will be?

----------


## Fabian

^^ LoyToy, do you think that's asbestos?

----------


## Loy Toy

I am fairly sure it is or a predominately asbestos based tile mate.

----------


## nedwalk

certainly is, harmless until you start ferking around with the integrity of the product, i.e. drilling, i have a fence around 1 of me properties that is made of the smae product, i think they called it 'super 66', used to do roofing sheets etc, all school buildings have been re roofed here, i,ll leave the fence untill various storms destroy it then the insurence can deal with it, you can,t even dump the shit without specialists on the job to dispose of lawfully.. lucky i got a bit of land , i,ll just dig a great big bit of land fill hole..

----------


## Loombucket

> you can,t even dump the shit without specialists on the job to dispose of lawfully..


Same in Blighty. It's not the sort of stuff you would want to breath, but it's still Health and safety gone mad.

----------


## BKKBILL

> Before everyone jumps aboard the bandwagon, let me stipulate this wood will be seen. Just hang on and you will see...


Must admit I was all ready to jump on that band wagon. Guess as you suggest will try and be patient.

----------


## Takeovers

> Ali foil for insulation, you've got to be kidding us, or at the very least, kidding yourself


It is a moisture barrier. Essential in combination with insulation in European climate. That is why rockwool sheets often come with an aluminium coating on one side. Not sure if it applies to Thai climate conditions too, because it is supposed to keep the moisture away from the insulation when it is warmer inside than outside.

----------


## DrAndy

> Ali foil for insulation, you've got to be kidding us, or at the very least, kidding yourself.


 
it is not aluminium foil, it is a sheet with foil and insulation combined and it works very well




> There has been a bit of interest recently about aluminium foil insulation. This is a composite product that is about 25 to 30 mm thick and comes in 1 metre or so wide rolls. The foil is basically a sandwich of fibre insulation materials and aluminium foil. The idea is that you simply stable it to studs or rafters, plant a 25 mm thick batten on top of it and fixed to the underneath rafter or stud (this will compress the foil to zero thickness at this point) and then install plasterboard by fixing to the planted on battens. This sounds a simple and quick procedure and it is claimed that a 0.2 U value can be achieved by this method, very impressive if true.


I think the value claimed is a bit optimistic, and would not be useful in cold climates. The main problem is that it gets compressed at the rafters and so loses that efficiency. For Thailand, however, it is a good option, cheapish and effective

----------


## hillbilly

Never really measured the actual sq. footage. But, I am guessing about 2500 sq. feet. Give or take. It won't be a mansion, but plenty of room for us.

I agree with Dr. Andy on the insulation. Foam may have been better, but with what I was working with, the other seemed the better choice.

As far as the roof tiles go, half of Thailand is covered with them. Sure, I would have liked to go with something different; but the budget rears its ugly head.

----------


## Eliminator

Looks like ali foil to me with NO rockwool in between, worthless Crappo as I have this crappo in my townhouse. Sh1t doesn't do anything to keep out heat. If I had known they were putting this stuff for insulation in my place, I would have saved the money and told them NOT to bother.

----------


## hillbilly

Life has been both hectic and slow. So let's see where we are at now. 

The extension is now coming to fruit. We have decided to call this section of the home the walkway.




It may not seem like much now, but these wood joints will be seen by the viewing public.

----------


## hillbilly

It seems like a ton of dirt to remove. The workers want to move it to the front yard, but I say no.



The worker struggles to lay the drainage pipe. Since the rice harvest started, this worker is now gone.

----------


## hillbilly

Some days are just plain hot...



Now what about this shop where I am buying the old wood from. Is he legit? Let's go visit...

----------


## hillbilly

At first we were looking for a door. Didn't see anything that I liked. But when I mentioned about a bench in the walkway, the eyebrows were raised and the tape measure came out.



The Muslim owner becomes more involved.

----------


## hillbilly

Forget my wife's Hi-So haircut. We are looking at possible benches.



Having been around Thailand for a day or two, I questioned the seller on the authencity of his product. He went nuts. Brought out paperwork verifying every piece of wood.

The wife said he was legit. Our bench was a former door during the Rama 4 or 5 era. Can't remember. Cost us about B8,000 for the door/bench.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

So this piece of Thai history will soon become a bench in my walkway.



Keep in mind that the goal was to find a front door suitable for a hillbilly. The wife had given up along with the main construction boss. I however continued on with my mission.

And then I found what I was looking for...



Stay tuned, hillbilly ain't done yet!  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Anyone want to take a guess at what this pile of material cost? Trust me, I ain't bragging, I am complaining...

The pic is lousy.

----------


## hillbilly

Speaking of materials, this batch of wood in the middle will make up part of my celing.



After a hard day at work, I came home to find this sign. What the hell?

Actually, it is just a note to tell the local hired Thais about moving the dirt. The total price was B2000. They moved half and said they wanted B2500.

----------


## hillbilly

Good! My real cement fake stone structure is coming along.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This lady collecting the excess dirt is by day my Soi cleaner. The boss has hired her out to help remove the dirt.



I have to admit she does work hard at removing the dirt.

----------


## hillbilly

Her husband takes on the next leg of the journey.



Taking a load away. Soon all of this comes to an end over a B500 confusion.

----------


## hillbilly

Will my idea work...

----------


## aging one

750,000+ what?? you are too creative bro.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

Coming along nicely Hillbilly. I dread to think what that pile of tiles cost but the wood is a great idea.

----------


## shunpike

Coming along nicely HB. I wonder if you can get back a bit from the houses and get a pic of the two of them coming together now.

Keep up the good work dude! :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> oming along nicely HB. I wonder if you can get back a bit from the houses and get a pic of the two of them coming together now.


good idea.

----------


## hillbilly

The damn bamboo needs to be trimmed, but with this pic you can get the general idea.

----------


## hillbilly

Hope it does not rain!



The tarp is not going to work now.



Doing some work on wood for the walkway.

----------


## DrAndy

having fun, by the looks of it

----------


## gusG

> The confusing network of water pipes and drainage pipes seems to never end.
> 
> 
> 
> This big black monster has to go somewhere. Not the BBQ grill, the septic tank. I went with plastic on this go around. I think it is better in the long run that the concrete rings.


Hey there HB, do you realize that if that is a septic system, you also need the concrete ring tanks to take your overflow once the enzymes have done their job and either let it drain into the subsoil or have an access hole to get it pumped out? 

Unless you have a sewerage line you can let it flow into.

You also are supposed to have a separate system for your "gray water". unless you have a sewer you can let it flow into.

Also make sure they install ("s traps/p traps) in the drainage lines somewhere to create a water/ stink barrier. And don't forget the to put the bag of enzymes(or whatever they are called) into the Black tank, to eat up all your crap.

Just a few thoughts, but I'm sure after looking at your other building threads, you know all this.

----------


## a. boozer

> And don't forget the to put the bag of enzymes(or whatever they are called) into the Black tank, to eat up all your crap.



gusG:
      I had introduced some natural yoghurt into my Black tanks, unaware that it was possible to actually buy the enzymes that you mention. Do you happen to know the trade name for these enzymes, here in LOS?

----------


## Matthew

Wow. Thanks Hillbilly. 

Sometime in the nearish future I may have a bit of land either
in southern PKK province or Sukhothai or both. And will build,
eventually. 

Your threads on here are priceless. Good luck with what remains!

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by gusG
> 
> 
> And don't forget the to put the bag of enzymes(or whatever they are called) into the Black tank, to eat up all your crap.
> 
> 
>  
> gusG:
> I had introduced some natural yoghurt into my Black tanks, unaware that it was possible to actually buy the enzymes that you mention. Do you happen to know the trade name for these enzymes, here in LOS?


 
why would they be necessary? the shitfest provides all the enzymes it needs for breakdown

----------


## hillbilly

Since I have been under house arrest since my daughter caught H1N1, things have been both crazy and as always slow.

Here is the start for my garage. Finally, after all these years, we finally get an automatic garage door.



My new living room is looking much better. The horizontal white beam that you see is actually a wooden board that had been previously painted. That will be sanded off to match the ceiling.

----------


## hillbilly

Finally, we are putting in the ceiling. Here we are using sheetrock. In Thailand it is called gypsum board.



Not bad. Just keep in mind that I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for the ceiling.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

In the meantime our "stones" have arrived all the way from Saraburi. B250 per sq. meter.

----------


## gusG

> Originally Posted by a. boozer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by gusG
> ...


HB
 Not sure of the trade name, we had them delivered with the tanks.
I have to buy some more soon, to top up some of our overworked tanks, so I'll try to find out for you you. when you go into a hardware shop, look around for the small plastic bags of (if I remember correctly little blue balls) they have English as well as Thai descriptions on the bag.

DrAndy
I believe these tanks, are called anaerobic chambers and you need this culture to get them going.


anaerobic septic tanks: Web Search Results from Answers.com

----------


## BKKBILL

why would they be necessary? the shitfest provides all the enzymes it needs for breakdown[/quote]

Definition of Anaerobic bacteria:
Anaerobic bacteria are bacteria that do not live or grow in the presence of oxygen.
In humans, this type of bacteria is most commonly found in the gastrointestinal tract. It plays a role in conditions such as appendicitis, diverticulitis, and perforation of the bowel.

We all carry anaerobic bacteria in our gut. Ever think of all the septic tanks that work just fine without someone paying to buy chargers.

----------


## gusG

^ BKKBILL, well I don't really know Bill, I just know they were supplied with every one of 15 or so black tanks we installed around the resort, with instructions to pre-fill the tank with water up to a certain level and add the packet (hopefully 30 days before use). I can only suppose, that was to let the culture establish itself, before the onset of human waste.

Some thing along the lines of HB's sour dough bread starter.

----------


## DrAndy

> We all carry anaerobic bacteria in our gut. Ever think of all the septic tanks that work just fine without someone paying to buy chargers.


yes, I was thinking just that, lots of them work just fine without any additions

If you destroy the balance in a tank, by using strong chemicals in the toilet etc, then the enzyme charger may be necessary to get it all started again

----------


## hillbilly

Our septic tank comes with the enzymes. Will have to wait and see if this idea will work or not.

In the pic below you can see the progess being made on our garage.



This young lady is from Tak province.

----------


## hillbilly

While using the hammer drill to tear up the old tile in the foyer, this workers gets a piece of cement in the eye.



Tile being laid in the extra bathroom



The daughter chose the tile for her bathroom.  :Confused: 

Where you see the green tile is where the semi-circle shower cubicle will go.

----------


## hillbilly

Clearing out the walkway. My wife and I do not know if the person in the blue striped shirt is a guy or a _Tom_.



Working on the roof. Should be done today. Well everything but the skylights that is...

----------


## hillbilly

More materials arrive as the baht flows out.  :Smile: 



Finally, time for lunch.



Plastering on the backwall to the walkway continues. The water tank and brown awnings will soon be gone.

----------


## a. boozer

> Clearing out the walkway. My wife and I do not know if the person in the blue striped shirt is a guy or a _Tom_.


Hillbilly: Not to digress, but looks like a 'Tom' to me, but then, like building, I am no expert on the matter!  
Keep up the good work, it's a most enjoyable thread

----------


## BKKBILL

HB what is the inside measurement of your garage. Most enjoyable thread.

----------


## The_Dude

My wife and I do not know if the person in the blue striped shirt is a guy or a _Tom_.



Why not call her Pat? The SNL Character. :mid:

----------


## HermantheGerman

Thank You !
For sharing your construction with us. Great job like always.

How is your daughter (and you) doing ? Hope she recovers soon.

----------


## hillbilly

Appreciate the concerns about my family. It seems for us the H1N1 is over.

So why did the workers place this offering on the table? The answer is simple. The boss had prayed for no rain when our roof was open and none had. Therefore, they were placating the Gods. Believe or not...



I hire all types...

----------


## hillbilly

This lady speak English. To well. She wants to do our daughter's closet for B67,000. Ain't going to happen. 



Here are talking about the final changes. Keep in mind I have not said my thoughts.  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

Lady from Tak is yummy.

----------


## hillbilly

Another puzzle. What is going on with this photograph? And why did hillbilly not catch the mistake earlier?...



Well at least our construction mess is being cleaned up.

----------


## hillbilly

Come on, at least smile...

----------


## Norton

Poor thing is knackered.  Coming down off a major M150 high by the looks of the content in the green basket.

----------


## hillbilly

My Muslim door dealer has arrived.




To expensive. But the wife thinks it is worth it.

----------


## Thetyim

> And why did hillbilly not catch the mistake earlier?...


Cable wrong side of the ceiling supports ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What is going on with this photograph?


Pants on backwards?

----------


## shunpike

Glad to hear H1N1 has left the building HB. Keep up the good work dude!

----------


## hillbilly

Finally got a face shot of this person. We talked to her for some time. Yes, this is a 100% lady. But since she works like a man, she dresses like a man to protect her from the work environment.

----------


## Thetyim

She looks cute

Would she be interested in a fat, bald, aging Farang with no money ?

----------


## hillbilly

> She looks cute
> 
> Would she be interested in a fat, bald, aging Farang with no money ?


I already asked and she said no. I even had on my best shorts and T-shirt.

Regardless, the team she was on is gone. To much sloppy work. To save face they said they had to go back to Tak province.

----------


## Norton

> Would she be interested in a fat, bald, aging Farang with no money ?


Marmers is taken.

----------


## Loombucket

Coming on a treat now Hillbilly. Like you, I can't wait to see it done.

----------


## hillbilly

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> And why did hillbilly not catch the mistake earlier?...
> 
> 
> Cable wrong side of the ceiling supports ?


Actually, the slender old fashioned tile (shown half way up on the wall) is also supposed to go at the very top. So all the top tiles had to be taken out and done correctly. My mistake as the plans were not communicated well enough.

----------


## hillbilly

Here the worker is putting up the final tiles in the daughter's closet. This closet  will eventually be a semi-wood frame with a tile background. After all, clothes are important to my daughter. She says that I am not a fashion statement but she is.

How many more years does this attitude go on?  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This view might better explain on what I am trying to accomplish.



The ceiling in the walkway is moving right along. On a side note, I do think it is time for me to clean my camera lens.

----------


## hillbilly

My single car garage is finally taking hold.

----------


## aging one

> How many more years does this attitude go on?


To quote one of the top law enforcement officers of all time Barney Fife.  " Andy you have got to nip it in the bud, nip in the bud Andy"

You gonna have another garage on the other house?  Its neat to start to see it come to fruition it really is. Hats off to ya mate.  We did it when I was 37, dont know if I could do it now. But we did paint our house last year. And the wife is talking about the upstairs wallpaper now.

----------


## hillbilly

Take a close look at these two Thai workers cutting tile. Can you notice the difference in the saw blades? This is where craftsmanship comes into play.



A protective environment is a must around the building of my Western style home.  :Smile:

----------


## jaiyenyen

Great thread Hillbilly. It's good to see the job going so well.
One question.
Will the garage actually be used for housing a car, or will it be filled with household junk like most peoples  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Finally, the front door is taking shape.



Here we are finishing up the inside of the inner garage door wall.

----------


## hillbilly

> Will the garage actually be used for housing a car, or will it be filled with household junk like most peoples


I say the car along with a small workbench for me. Reality says, it will be junk with just enough space to put the car in.

----------


## hillbilly

I must clean my camera lens.



We turn the corner in our L-shaped living room.

----------


## hillbilly

Start of the closet doors for my daughter's fashion statement.



Do you see a problem?

----------


## hillbilly

Now what the hell is this hole for? Now before some posters scream, the answer is fairly simple. Yet unique.



This photograph shows some of the many changes we have done with this home addition.



Will my idea work of shoving two home together? Stay tuned...

----------


## aging one

that front is looking killer the window looks like thermo pane. Just keep this thing going.

----------


## Eliminator

All this money, 2 houses made into one and you made a SINGLE car garage with no real extra room in it, gotta make you go 55555.













 Sorry, couldn't help myself.

----------


## Takeovers

That fan looks awfully close to the ceiling. Have you run it yet?

If the picture ist not totally misleading it will be sucked to the ceiling when it starts turning and make a dent there and some noise.

It happened at our home because the bedroom has an angled ceiling too. I thought a few cm space are enough but I had to extend the length.

Enjoy your project threads.

----------


## jizzybloke

No light getting below the shelf

----------


## The_Dude

So why the halt in pics and story?  :mid:  I live on this stuff!  ::chitown::  What is the hold up?  :Chairfall:  All the of the sudden all my favorite threads have come to a stand still. :Confused:

----------


## smeden

nice pics      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Sorry for the delay, but I have been busier than a cat covering up shit. Updates coming this weekend; the good, the bad and the ugly.  :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Good man HB, looking forward to the update.

----------


## crazyswede

*A new "subscriber" have arrived! 

*

----------


## hillbilly

As with any construction projects the budget is always over.  Here my office manager is paying the bills. We have gone over the million baht threshold.

----------


## hillbilly

I am always amazed at the lack of common sense with some of these workers. Personally, I would have moved the ladder over just a hair.



The main boss is working on the counter in my daughter's room.

----------


## hillbilly

WE now are the proud owners of 2 breaker boxes. This one is for the new addition.



The stone beam work continues.

----------


## hillbilly

Our electrician ponders the hot water heater for the shower. Since his sister is married to a Canadian he says he understands _falangs_ are different.



And this is where the heater will go.

----------


## hillbilly

Slowly the garage is starting to take shape.



The awnings have been removed, the roof added and the AC units have been adjusted. The water tank will soon be moved.

----------


## hillbilly

A reflection shot of my daughter's bathroom.



I think my idea will work...

----------


## hillbilly

The living room tile is going in and hopefully everything will match. Soon we will be tearing out the 2 windows and the wall. Dust is everywhere.



Touch these doors up and I think they will look great.

----------


## hillbilly

After much debate, I left the safety cut where they initially put it. I had to laugh. Originally, I had told them yes I wanted a safety cut for the shower in the bathroom. So, they put it in the bathroom. All part of living and building in Thailand.



During this phase on construction we have had to move stuff from Point A to Point B.

----------


## hillbilly

We have got stuff covered in paper, covered in sheets. Hell, I could not even find a coffee cup this morning.



Our kitchen table is outside. Luckily, the rainy season is over.



The only place for me to escape the silly questions is back here. Soon my daughter's old bedroom will become an office.

----------


## hillbilly

Finally, the wall is down! The wife thinks the inside work will be done by xmas. Let's wait and see... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Bringing in another glass frame for our shower door. Luckily, the framing boss, shown here, broke the first one himself. So this came out of his pocket.



The contractor's wife is making use of one of my kitchen chairs.

----------


## hillbilly

The stone work is starting to take shape. Do you see that big metal pole? It was put there many years ago to help support the electrical wires to the house. Trying to get this moved has turned out to be a pain in the butt.



It looks like the front should tie in neatly.

----------


## hillbilly

Our fake wood beams are now up. The guy that did the work showed up at 6 every evening and worked until 9. The noise in the evening drove me crazy.



Looking at where the wall use to be. Notice the worker's birth mark on his right arm. Regardless, he did do a hell of a good job.

----------


## hillbilly

One of the outside walkways. Of course it is not done yet. The tile worker has been gone the last two days. I don't know why.



This walkway is where the washer and dryer will go.

----------


## hillbilly

My daughter has started to decorate her walls. Please don't ask me what B.B.F.L. means.

----------


## slackula

> Please don't ask me what B.B.F.L. means.


It's BFFL - Best Friends For Life/Boy Friend For Life maybe?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Butt Fu... err, no. Probably not.  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

Its coming together very nicely HB.

----------


## hillbilly

I should have shown this picture earlier. It shows what happens when the wife changes her mind halfway in the game plan. So now instead of having a sliding glass window, we now also have a door. In retrospect, not a bad idea.

Remember, earlier in this construction confusion I mentioned that the tile guy had not shown up. Come to find out the main boss was not satisfied with some of his outdoor tile work, so he was let go. 

This shot shows him at work before his pink slip. His wife would mix the cement and sit.

----------


## slackula

> Butt Fu... err, no. Probably not.


I'm guessing that you just got removed from HB's xmas card list!

----------


## hillbilly

Look at this mess! This view is the attic area above our old living room and bedroom. Soon, this wire crap will be cleaned up and the sheetrock/gypsum board will be installed.



You saw it here first. One of two things is going to happen at this site. Either a massive waterfall and semi-lake will be here in a jungle surrounding or hillbilly will have a massive heart attack.  :Smile: 

Budget for this phase is set at B150,000. Let's wait and see...

----------


## hillbilly

Where do these people come from? I have no idea who that lady in the hammock is.



This rather pathetic shot show the xmas lights. Or what should be the lights. Seems things are not kosher... :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Anyone want to guess what this plastic roll is for? And yes, it is for the home...

----------


## hillbilly

Did you ever wonder, what the hell...

----------


## DaffyDuck

This is such an awesome thread.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> My daughter has started to decorate her walls. Please don't ask me what B.B.F.L. means.


Best Friends For Life.

That phase usually ends in puberty

----------


## slackula

> Best Friends For Life.


May I direct you to post #230

----------


## Loombucket

Cracking on now HB, starting to see something nice emerging.

----------


## lozillionaire

I love Hillbillys building threads, his village house is still my favourite of all time. Your house looks great so far, I look forward to seeing what happens as the build continues.

----------


## neilandmeechai

> Touch these doors up and I think they will look great.


I think the whole house is going to look fantastic!
Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing the finished product ...

*I think it will be something very special ...*

----------


## palexxxx

No posts by HB on this thread since 20/12/09.  Is everything OK?  Did the build get completed?

----------


## Latindancer

Yes, come on, Hillbilly ! I just read through the entire thread and it's most interesting.....but leaves us, your public, high and dry.

----------


## natalie8

Nice bump. This is my first tiem seeing this thread. HB, do you have recent pics? It looks great so far.

----------

